# All women/men who can relate please chime in



## VA2GA (May 7, 2018)

Wife of 7 years filed for divorce last year and we are still living in the same residence like room mates until everything is final. In the beginning I tried everything to salvage the marriage but it didn't work. No cheating or adultery involved. She put in the divorce papers as me being inconsiderate. Everyone has flaws and we both made mistakes but I went to counseling with her and by myself and she is still very angry to this day. The question I'm looking for an answer to is that for the last 4-6 months, she will leave cabinets open some days, other days the pantry door is left wide open, some days kitchen drawers are open and doesn't keep the house clean anymore. All I do is close them and keep it moving. Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

You think she is being passive aggressive by leaving doors and drawers open? 🤣


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

don't clean anything. check your phone bill.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

The Brooklyn girls are out.👊


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

She's doing this for some reason. It may just be to spite you for some reason or it's possible there's a deeper reason.
😉 not much help, but there may be something sneaky going on beyond the obvious.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

VA2GA said:


> Wife of 7 years filed for divorce last year and we are still living in the same residence like room mates until everything is final. In the beginning I tried everything to salvage the marriage but it didn't work. No cheating or adultery involved. She put in the divorce papers as me being inconsiderate. Everyone has flaws and we both made mistakes but I went to counseling with her and by myself and she is still very angry to this day. The question I'm looking for an answer to is that for the last 4-6 months, she will leave cabinets open some days, other days the pantry door is left wide open, some days kitchen drawers are open and doesn't keep the house clean anymore. All I do is close them and keep it moving. Thanks to all in advance.


First of all, who really cares. You guys are divorcing. My guess is she is being passive aggressive, but who really knows.


----------



## MThomas (May 8, 2018)

Mine is doing the same thing. Clothes left in the floor. Does she immediately say after you see her mess that she will clean it up shortly? Mine does, and never does. Yes it is my house too but I am not her maid.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

okay here is a way to get your point across and mess with her ...a little....get child locks and lock the cabinets and drawers, when she see them locked and she comes to you, tell her " You have been fearing that there are ghost in this house and you wanted to stop the cabinets and drawers from opening on their own"


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Ignoring her is the best path to take.

She wants to engage with you, probably to justify herself.

Don't feed the troll, she will eat your peace of mind for lunch, and leave you feeling like a steaming pile of...well you get the picture.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

As a cabinet expert . . . . I got nothing. I could suggest some soft close hinges, but since she isn't slamming them, it really wouldn't help. They are fun to close.

Stress? When I get stressed everything slides.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Passive/aggressive ..... pushing your buttons. I admit that I had a bit of fun that way at the end of my marriage ...years ago.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Just being a typical "gritch!"

You're in the process of getting a divorce! Is it really worth it to engage or give in to her passive-aggressiveness?

I'd think not! Smile at her and just kill her with kindness! That will pi$$ her off to no end!*


----------

